# 4 Or 5l Taylor Kegs



## dunks (2/5/08)

Hi, i have recently aquired a 4 or 5L Taylor keg (previously used for syrups at McDonalds) and intend to use it as a modest party keg. The 'out' post is standard like my cornelius 19L kegs, which is great.
The only problem is, the 'In' post doesn't have a standard size and i am having trouble finding fitting connections for the 'in' post.

I have included some photos of my dilemma.

Has anyone used the Taylor kegs or know of any ways around this probleM?

cheers


----------



## maltedhopalong (2/5/08)

Hey,

I dont' have a PROPER kegging setup at the moment, but the other day I was in SuperCheap around the compressed air tools area and there was a plethora of fittings and nipples and screws and joiners and plugs and connectors so if you can measure the thread or take something that screws into it, you should be able to find pretty easily something that will convert from that thread to a gas barb.


----------



## Jez (2/5/08)

dunks said:


> Hi, i have recently aquired a 4 or 5L Taylor keg (previously used for syrups at McDonalds) and intend to use it as a modest party keg. The 'out' post is standard like my cornelius 19L kegs, which is great.
> The only problem is, the 'In' post doesn't have a standard size and i am having trouble finding fitting connections for the 'in' post.
> 
> I have included some photos of my dilemma.
> ...




I think Kong uses (or used to use) an old Macca's syrup keg as a party keg. If you send him a PM he may be able to help.

I'm pretty sure he posted ages ago about his trials and tribulations of modifying it too so maybe a search for his past posts might yield something.

I think you also need to fit a pressure relief valve of some sort too - that lid doesn't seem to have one and would scare me.

Good luck

Jez

EDIT: sorry, this was the thread I was thinking of:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...3&hl=taylor

Hope it helps.


----------



## KoNG (2/5/08)

Dunks,
check out the thread posted by Jez for info. 
ive now got 6 of these going. All the small type like you have, i ended up giving the taller one to T.D.
i got those adapters made up, i think they are 1/8 male to 1/2 female.? (check the thread)
you can but the adapter in 2 parts, but havent been able to source any one pice in those threads.
i got my taylor gas plugs from G&G (sponsors at the top of page)

where are you located...?

oh and before you go sorting your drinking regime around the volumes. I'm pretty sure the ones you have are more like 3.6 litres at best.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Offline (2/5/08)

KoNG said:


> oh and before you go sorting your drinking regime around the volumes. I'm pretty sure the ones you have are more like 3.6 litres at best.
> 
> Cheers
> KoNG



They are 1 US Gallon so nearly 3.8 litres at the don't fill above here line.
but you will find 1 US gallon plus 5 US gallons (corny keg) = 6 US gallons or 23 litres 

Offline


----------



## dunks (27/5/08)

thanks guys, that helped. I still haven't got any thing sorted yet, but i am working on it.
Kong, I am in newcastle ?
hopefully i will be partying it up soon enough...


----------



## Weizguy (27/5/08)

At the risk of sounding like cronyism...

Maybe you could see MHB in Islington. He's good with fittings (ex-plumber), and may even have something in stock. ph 49 696 696.

Les


----------



## Jim_Levet (27/5/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> At the risk of sounding like cronyism...
> 
> Maybe you could see MHB in Islington. He's good with fittings (ex-plumber), and may even have something in stock. ph 49 696 696.
> 
> Les



No cronyism there Les, sounded like pretty good advice, there are plenty worse than that around.

Now back on topic, are these type of kegs really good for parties? What type of party gets by on 3.6 litres of beer?  
Have fun
James


----------



## Offline (27/5/08)

i have 6 of them


----------



## dunks (27/5/08)

Offline said:


> i have 6 of them



thanks guys. I will go and try and get it sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Doogiechap (28/5/08)

Another take on things. Mine only had the single liquid out post (and no lid). Newguy helped me out with a lid/ hop trade and I had a good mate weld a 1/2" BSP plug into the lid and fitted a Taylor gas post. In good ol' hindsight I should have used a lid with the long skinny retaining bracket and should have had the socket welded lower in the lid as it's a pain in the proverbial to remove but it's still very useful (and I feel safer in having a pressure relief valve h34r: )
Cheers
Doug

,


----------



## Offline (28/5/08)

Doogiechap said:


> I had a good mate weld a 1/2" BSP plug into the lid and fitted a Taylor gas post.



This is what i will be doing to the rest of mine when i get around to it

Offline


----------



## SJW (28/5/08)

Does Macas still use these? In other words....how do I get one?

Steve


----------



## pyrosx (17/11/11)

uber-bump

I've just been shown one of these - and there's a very real possibility that there is a dirty great shit load of others available as well. (Just to be clear - i have maccas-connections, and these aren't being stolen.... they're gathering dust in a back shed somewhere)

Seems to me that I need to find converter's - 1/8" male to 1/2" female - then a corny gas post will fit straight on, and robert's-my-father's-brother.

Any thoughts? (KoNG has been sent a PM, but he hasn't been on in months...)


----------



## Robbo2234 (17/11/11)

I would be keen on if there are some for sale!!

just had a quick search on the net 1/8 to 1/2" doesn't look like a standard size might need to be a custom build


----------



## Dazza88 (17/11/11)

These look friggen cool as.


----------



## Robbo2234 (17/11/11)

Ha just saw from 2008!! :chug:


----------



## Dazza88 (17/11/11)

Discussion on gas post:

http://forum.northernbrewer.com/viewtopic....86&start=45


----------



## michael_aussie (17/11/11)

pyrosx said:


> uber-bump
> 
> I've just been shown one of these - and there's a very real possibility that there is a dirty great shit load of others available as well. (Just to be clear - i have maccas-connections, and these aren't being stolen.... they're gathering dust in a back shed somewhere)
> 
> ...


if you can get your hands on some I'd be interested.

PM me if you have some for sale.


----------



## Florian (17/11/11)

If these are only 3.8L, do you really necessarily need a gas in post?
I'd just over carb the beer a little, fill at cold temps and then just serve a few degrees warmer than it was filled. I reckon that together with the occasional shake might be enough released gas to dispense the whole lot. 
Haven't tried it myself though but might be worth a shot.


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

pyrosx said:


> i have maccas-connections


do you know what you have started!?


----------



## barls (18/11/11)

would be interested as well


----------



## Supra-Jim (18/11/11)

sounds interesting. I'm keen.

Cheers SJ


----------



## OneEye (18/11/11)

Very keen..... Do you think you would have much success if you just approached a store and asked if they had any used ones laying about?


----------



## Jarthy (18/11/11)

keen too


----------



## jbowers (18/11/11)

Keen as mustard.


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/11)

Keen here for a couple also


----------



## tones0606 (18/11/11)

keen for a couple


----------



## Dazza88 (18/11/11)

Definitely keen for a few.


----------



## kezza (18/11/11)

keen for a couple also


----------



## ashley_leask (18/11/11)

tones0606 said:


> keen for a couple



I'd take one as well. Even if the gas did need a top up once or twice during festivities a JG fitting on an MFL beer disconnect would make it easy to top up from a soda stream bottle. Even better, one of these would screw straight on to the MFL thread. Disconnect, tap off, gas on, then tap back on. Gas would bubble through the beer, but <shrug>


----------



## PhantomEasey (18/11/11)

+1 keen 

A bit of playing around and they'd be the perfect one man party keg!


----------



## sp0rk (18/11/11)

I would certainly be in for 2 or 3 if you can post them


----------



## [email protected] (18/11/11)

Very keen for a few

Booz


----------



## the_new_darren (18/11/11)

Isn't the releif valve purely for ease of cleaning? ie you can release the pressure almost instaneously hand free withot having to push the poppet down.

tnd


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Isn't the releif valve purely for ease of cleaning? ie you can release the pressure almost instaneously hand free withot having to push the poppet down.
> 
> tnd



The main purpose is so that if a keg is under too much pressure the release valve will allow some of that pressure out, which is preferable to the keg blowing up.


----------



## komodo (18/11/11)

3.8L isnt that a little small? Your talking about 2/5's of a slab or 10 stubbies...
Actually not too bad of a size at all! 
I'm keen! 
(man with 6 x 9L kegs if I get one of these my beer fridge is going to look like its home to a dwarf draft system


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

It'd be a good size to make a truly mobile setup around.

Like something you'd take to a BYO restaurant.


----------



## NickB (18/11/11)

I'd be keen for a couple if this happens


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

you could have 4 beers on tap in a bar fridge, i like that idea

where do i sign up?


----------



## MarkBastard (18/11/11)

kymba said:


> you could have 4 beers on tap in a bar fridge, i like that idea
> 
> where do i sign up?



Good idea.

You could also do 24L batches and fill up a cornie and one of these. Then have your main bar full of cornies and a bar fridge based bar someone else in the house full of the small buggers.


----------



## jayahhdee (18/11/11)

This certainly has potential if these become available.


----------



## Wimmig (18/11/11)

I'm in for a few.


----------



## bunyips (18/11/11)

Bar fridge... 23l batches... corny and and a smally... sounds great! Will take 8!


----------



## jyo (18/11/11)

Komodo said:


> 3.8L isnt that a little small?



Mate, they are small, but a strong, reliable motor. My VP is still going after 20 years. Original motor, original head. Sure, I'm on my second starter motor, fuel pump and alternator, but she's a good old girl. The odometer stopped at 365000 km about 8 years ago. She'd be well over half a million by now...

Oh, and I would love a couple of these kegs! They look awesome.


----------



## pyrosx (18/11/11)

kymba said:


> do you know what you have started!?



I had no idea at all.

Now i've just gotta find out what my mates version of "a shit load" actually means.... will keep y'all posted


----------



## kymba (19/11/11)

pyrosx said:


> I had no idea at all.
> 
> Now i've just gotta find out what my mates version of "a shit load" actually means.... will keep y'all posted



yes please do, i'll take 8!


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

If a relief valve is required for afety reasons, then why do ickey D's use them?

tnd

$10 bucks says that the steel merchent from the north buys up all the HB (mickey d) kegs for scrap rather than the average HB'er using them


----------



## pyrosx (19/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> If a relief valve is required for afety reasons, then why do ickey D's use them?
> 
> tnd
> 
> $10 bucks says that the steel merchent from the north buys up all the HB (mickey d) kegs for scrap rather than the average HB'er using them



You again?


----------



## Dazza88 (19/11/11)

pyrosx said:


> I had no idea at all.
> 
> Now i've just gotta find out what my mates version of "a shit load" actually means.... will keep y'all posted



Looks like you could get rid of a hundred of them easily looking at the list so far.


----------



## notung (22/11/11)

Would definitely be interested in a couple of these if it turns out to work... Quite a lot of interest in these!


----------



## mrTbeer (9/12/11)

+4 keen


----------



## Mister Wilson (9/12/11)

Add me on to the list ... If postage isn't a killer


----------



## OneEye (14/6/12)

Bumping up an old topic here, I know, but does anyone have any info on these little critters?


----------

